# Asus EeePC 1005PE - Fragen zur Speicheraufrüstung



## Tempelritter (1. Juni 2010)

*Asus EeePC 1005PE - Fragen zur Speicheraufrüstung*

Hi,
spiele mit dem Gedanken genanntes Netbook zu kaufen.
Würde gern auf 2 GB aufrüsten.
Lt. meinen Infos ist DDR2-800 mit 1GB verbaut.
Eine Aufrüstung auf 2GB ist möglich.
Jetzt die Fragen:
1. Soll ich bestehendes Modul mit einem 1GB-Riegel erweitern (Gefahr der Mischbestückung??)  ->*UPDATE:* hab grad gesehen: hat nur ein Slot, somit hat sich das wohl erledigt!
2. Würdet Ihr kpl. ein neues 2GB-Modul verbauen? Wenn ja, würde dann dieses Modul gehen: Kingston 2GB DDR2 PC2-5300 CL5 Arbeitsspeicher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Bin da im Zweifeln, da es ja ein PC2-5300 Teil ist, ok abwärtskompatibel, aber evtl. Leistungseinbußen?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Asus EeePC 1005PE - Fragen zur Speicheraufrüstung*

Der Riegel hat nur 667MHz. Wenn Der eePC 800er vernaut hat, würde ICH lieber auch 800er nehmen. 

zB Kingston ValueRAM KVR800D2S5/2G DDR2 PC2-6400 2GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder Kingston ValueRAM KVR800D2S6/2G PC2-6400 Arbeitspeicher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Tempelritter (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Asus EeePC 1005PE - Fragen zur Speicheraufrüstung*

hast Recht, ... war zuletzt auch mein Gedanke. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher was genau verbaut ist. Hab nur widersprüchliche Quellen gefunden, wo eindeutig aufgeführt ist, welcher RAM drin ist (in PCGH 03/2010 steht 800er RAM, in einem Shop steht DDR-667??)
Könnt natürlich jetzt erst das Netbook kaufen und dann schauen, ... aber hätte gleich alles mitbestellt.


----------



## W[ASUS] (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Asus EeePC 1005PE - Fragen zur Speicheraufrüstung*

Hallo Tempelritter!

Du kannst durchaus beide Module verwenden, allerdings wird dir das 800 MHz Modul auf Grund der internen Taktrate keine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringen.


----------

